# Escuchar AM de todo el pais



## gsozzi87 (Dic 13, 2009)

Hola a todos, escribo para preguntarles una inquietud. Soy de Mendoza. Quisiera saber si con mi radio-receptor de AM y una buena antena puedo sintonizar emisoras de todo el pais. Quisiera sintonizar emisoras AM de Cordoba, Salta, Tierra del Fuego, etc. Si es posible, que antena deberia usar? En que frecuencias transmiten estas radios? No se pisaran dentro del espectro con las radios de Mendoza?

Disculpen si he pecado de ignorante.
Desde ya, MUCHAS GRACIAS!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 13, 2009)

En principio es completamente posible. Supongo que en buena medida depende de la calidad del receptor que empleas, la selectividad es muy importante (como ventanas que se alinean para que puedas ver a traves de ellas... entre mejor alineadas, mejor diferencia una emision de otra). Para esta banda una buena antena podría ser un dipolo extendido... que debería medir 140 metros (70 metros por rama)... así que podes tirar alambre o cable sobre las casas de tus vecinos y cruzar la calle a la otra cuadra o manzana. Las radios de fuera de Mendoza no deberían interferir con las locales puesto que la portadora de las emisoras de Mendoza las anularía (por ser local, es más fuerte).

En verdad es todo un gusto saber que hay gente interesada en realizar estas escuchas.


----------



## gsozzi87 (Dic 13, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta!
Que antena gigantezca!!! Por casualidad no existe alguna configuración de antena mas pequeña? alguna yagi o una loop que presente caracteristicas similares al dipolo? Algo mas accesible de construir...

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## AZ81 (Dic 14, 2009)

Una antena de cuadro, en Internet lo escribes y te llevara a varias paginas para hacerla.
Antonio.


----------



## crimson (Dic 14, 2009)

Hola gsozzi97, hace unos años tenía un amigo SWL (Short Wave Listener) fanático, tenía reportes de escucha de emisoras de AM de varias partes del mundo. Este loco (ahora está en España, después del 2001) tenía en el techo de la casa (una casita pequeña) un motorcito con una antena de ferrite y un preamplificador, de allí bajaba con coaxial a un receptor de comunicaciones (un ICOM muy bueno). Con el motorcito giraba la antena de ferrite y era un gusto escuchar cómo desvanecía algunas señales para hacer aparecer otras. Tiempo después, en nuestro Radio Club, experimentamos una antena simple de cuadro como la del dibujo, con resultados muy buenos, porque de acuerdo cómo la gires desaparece el ruido. La conectábamos a la base del transistor conversor, reemplazando entonces la de ferrite. Excelentes resultados. Lo que habría que calcular es el número de espiras para la banda de AM, el variable es uno de radio a válvulas, vale la pena experimentar un poco. La otra antena popular es la loop magnética, que utiliza el amigo Gaby LU5FZ, con un QRP de 5W la saca por la ventana del departamento y hace cfontactos a 200 / 300Km sin problemas, pero ahí toco de oído, personalmente no la he experimentado. Saludos C


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 14, 2009)

Hola gsozzi97: Como el espectro radioelectrico se "recicla", va  ser dificil que escuches una estacion AM muy lejana si localmente ya hay otra estacion transmitiendo en la misma frecuencia aun teniendo una antena poderosa. La local acallará a la lejana.

Te han hablado de la transmision en onda corta o banda HF que se emplea para radio internacional para escuchar transmisiones desde paises como Holanda, Alemania, EE. UU. Canada, etc. 

Hay emisoras nacionales que transmiten en AM y en la banda de onda larga y que tiene un alcance de varios kilometros.

Salu2


----------



## gsozzi87 (Dic 14, 2009)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas muchachos! Me decidi a implementar la antena loop. En cuanto a la onda corta me ayudo un vecino mio, que tiene un dipolo en V invertida y encontramos muchas emisoras internacionales. Igual gracias por tu comentario tecnogirl. Hare todo lo posible por construirla con la mayor eficiencia posible y luego les posteo el plano para compartirlo.

Felices Fiestas!
Saludos...


----------



## alexus (Dic 14, 2009)

am comercial anda por los 160m... al menos aca... 

como bien dijo technogril, para hacer "R/DX" lo mejor es onda corta, con la posibilidad de confirmar la escuhca, e intercambiar qsl´s.

en onda corta se transmite en 40m...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 15, 2009)

En china, creo usan varias bandas de hf para broadcasting comercial... así no se les escapan oyentes jejeje incluso las radios de portatiles chinas suelen tener todas esas bandas, aunque aca no se escucha nada  se podran toquetear para escuchar banda de aficionado... en 80 o 40 metros??


----------



## alexus (Dic 16, 2009)

mmm no creo, ya que se esta transmitiendo en usb... a no ser algun antiguo que siga transmitiendo en am con su qrp casero... pero capaz que 160m, se le puede sacar...


----------

